# School Of Biblical Evangelism (Ray Comfort)



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 12, 2019)

Has anyone studied the "School Of Biblical Evangelism" text by Ray Comfort (now revised). It looks like a very comprehensive work. Yes I do have reservations about his theology but I also think there are strengths to his ministry and wondered if these are apparent in the book. https://www.christianbook.com/bibli...iblically/ray-comfort/9781610361897/pd/361897


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 13, 2019)

Any takers?


----------



## ZackF (Aug 13, 2019)

Comfort is a cat the moves to the beat of his own drummer. I like how he uses the law in his street preaching. I share the same curiosities about the book.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 13, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Has anyone studied the "School Of Biblical Evangelism" text by Ray Comfort (now revised). It looks like a very comprehensive work. Yes I do have reservations about his theology but I also think there are strengths to his ministry and wondered if these are apparent in the book. https://www.christianbook.com/bibli...iblically/ray-comfort/9781610361897/pd/361897


I have taken the Way of the Master course, and would say that he is strong in the need to share Gospel to lost Jesus, his Gospel message seems to be a strange mixture of law and Grace!


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 14, 2019)

I have completed the School of Biblical Evangelism. The 101 lessons are quite good, but if you are familiar with Ray's teaching you won't find much new content. Many of the apologetic lessons are CARM articles that have been reduced to fit a short lesson, then there are study questions to accompany each lesson. 

Overall, it is warmly evangelical and it will equip you to be effective in sharing the gospel. I would have no issues recommending it.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 15, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> Overall, it is warmly evangelical


Thanks Josh. I thought it would reflect Ray's overall helpful evangelism approach.


Josh Williamson said:


> Many of the apologetic lessons are CARM articles


That is encouraging. I have heard CARM's articles are very solid.


Josh Williamson said:


> it will equip you to be effective in sharing the gospel.


Thanks. That was the reason for my question. I have read some solid Reformed books on evangelism but they tend to be theoretical. I was looking for something more practical.


Josh Williamson said:


> I would have no issues recommending it.


I do have some reservations. I recently read an article by Ray Comfort on the Calvinism vs Arminian debate. It was rather shallow and I was a little annoyed when he tried to argue that Spurgeon would agree with his arguments. If only he had read "The Forgotten Spurgeon". That said, I have enjoyed many of his videos on evangelism and social issues.

Ray comes from my home city.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Thanks Josh. I thought it would reflect Ray's overall helpful evangelism approach.
> 
> That is encouraging. I have heard CARM's articles are very solid.
> 
> ...


He majors on us preaching the Law to the lost, as needed them to repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus, but the Spirit Himself will bring the needed repentance and conviction for sins.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He majors on us preaching the Law to the lost, as needed them to repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus, but the Spirit Himself will bring the needed repentance and conviction for sins.


He also holds to an Arminian Theology in regards to salvation do believe.


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He majors on us preaching the Law to the lost, as needed them to repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus, but the Spirit Himself will bring the needed repentance and conviction for sins.





Dachaser said:


> He also holds to an Arminian Theology in regards to salvation do believe.


I am somewhat interested in pursuing this discussion, but, frankly, I struggle to make sense of what you have typed here.


----------



## Kinghezy (Aug 15, 2019)

Wretched Radio uses the techniques (I think), from a Calvinistic point of view. So I do not see how showing the points in the law that someone has broken (usually blaspheming, stealing, lying, lust, and murder) and calling them to repent is Armininian. Maybe the perspective of how they get to the point of repentance, but it seems like pretty biblical to me https://sohmer.net/4types.php


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> I am somewhat interested in pursuing this discussion, but, frankly, I struggle to make sense of what you have typed here.


He seems to be stressing that one cannot give the Gospel without the Law, but we give the Gospel and the Holy Spirit convicts and grants the sinner repentance and saving faith.
He also seems to teach that a dinner needs to clean up before salvation can occur.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> Wretched Radio uses the techniques (I think), from a Calvinistic point of view. So I do not see how showing the points in the law that someone has broken (usually blaspheming, stealing, lying, lust, and murder) and calling them to repent is Armininian. Maybe the perspective of how they get to the point of repentance, but it seems like pretty biblical to me https://sohmer.net/4types.php


He is arminism in that he holds with us co operating with God in our salvation I believe.


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He also seems to teach that a dinner needs to clean up before salvation can occur.


That is indeed novel.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 15, 2019)

@Dachaser

Please see the* Terms of Service and Rules*.

4. *Use Proper Grammar, Punctuation, and Capitalization*

If English is not your second language, then you are expected to show other board members the courtesy of properly punctuating and capitalizing your posts. It is commonplace on the web to disregard these rules but improper grammar does not demonstrate consideration toward others who are trying to understand what you communicate. Mistakes in grammar are understandable but willful sloth may result in posts being deleted if they are consistently sloppy.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> @Dachaser
> 
> Please see the* Terms of Service and Rules*.
> 
> ...


Corrected the postings, as using smart phone, and really small keyboard!


----------



## Kinghezy (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He is arminism in that he holds with us co operating with God in our salvation I believe.



That's possible and I have not read the book, but it sounds like in post 5, the book was thought of well. Does the steps that were shown in the link I included, give you concern? I will include the punchline below for reference:



And I shut him up under the law. I make him tremble before the God of creation. I let his conscience accuse him. I make room for the Holy Spirit to convict him of sin, which is transgression of the Law, righteousness, which is of the Law, and judgment, which is by the Law.

I tell him he's an enemy of God in his mind through wicked works, that the wrath of God abides upon him, that he is by nature a child of wrath. I leave him with no hope; no means of escape, hanging by a spider's web over the pit of hell, and then I say, "Oh, there is one name under heaven whereby you may be saved, and that is Jesus Christ. He is the Way, the Truth, and the Life. He came to this earth, God in human form, perfect, sinless man who gave His life as a sacrifice for the sin of the world. And all your sin was laid upon the Savior. And neither is their salvation in any other. There is no other name under heaven given among men whereby we must be saved."


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 15, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> That's possible and I have not read the book, but it sounds like in post 5, the book was thought of well. Does the steps that were shown in the link I included, give you concern? I will include the punchline below for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am most concerned about the sinner being required by God to do anything besides calling upon the Lord Jesus to save them.


----------



## Tom Hart (Aug 15, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> I am most concerned about the sinner being required by God to do anything besides calling upon the Lord Jesus to save them.


I haven't seen that Comfort does that. Rather, he uses the Law in order to show people that they aren't as righteous as they think they are, and that they are in need of a Saviour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 16, 2019)

I know Ray and the ministry of Living Waters. Quite a number of his staff are Calvinistic, even though Ray wouldn't take a line on any one position. The reason for this is that he works across denominational lines. In some of his teachings he is very Calvinistic in his views (True and False Conversion), but when it comes to explaining the gospel he does present an unlimited view of the atonement. 

When it comes to someone being saved, Ray does not talk about us being required to do anything to be saved, aside from repent and believe. It is interesting to note that the DVD, "Amazing Grace: The History and Theology of Calvinism" actually uses Ray's material in their second DVD. This I think demonstrates that his method of outreach is consistent with Reformed theology.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 16, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He majors on us preaching the Law to the lost, as needed them to repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus, but the Spirit Himself will bring the needed repentance and conviction for sins.



That isn't accurate. Ray does not say they need to "repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus." Ray does call on people to repent, that is, turn from their sin and turn to Christ. He does not argue what you have suggested. 

Here is an article from Ray's ministry on the topic of repentance. You'll notice that it does not agree with what you have said Ray teaches: https://www.livingwaters.com/how-to-preach-repentance/


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 16, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have read some solid Reformed books on evangelism but they tend to be theoretical. I was looking for something more practical.



I completely understand. I have worked in evangelistic ministry since 2003, in that time it has been hard to find books on evangelism that have the theology and practice. Reformed books tend to focus on the former.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 16, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> He also seems to teach that a dinner needs to clean up before salvation can occur.



To suggest that Ray teaches that would be to violate the ninth commandment.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 16, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> I know Ray and the ministry of Living Waters


You would agree that this picture in Ray's office helpfully defines "Down Under" to the people of the USA and the UK?  [More comments below]






Josh Williamson said:


> In some of his teachings he is very Calvinistic in his views (True and False Conversion), but when it comes to explaining the gospel he does present an unlimited view of the atonement.


This is Ray's comment from his Aug 2014 Facebook Post:

Why I'm neither Calvinist nor Arminian...

How do God's sovereign grace and man's responsibility to turn to Him fit together? For example, Ezekiel 33:11 says, "As I live, says the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked, but that the wicked turn from his way and live. Turn, turn from your evil ways! For why should you die...?"

It is clear from Scripture that He grants us repentance (Acts 5:31; 11:18), and He also gives us faith as a gift (Romans 12:3), but He then commands all men everywhere to repent and to have faith (believe). See Mark 1:15; Acts 17:30.

We also read that "Whoever calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved" (Acts 2:21, Romans 10:13), and of cause John 3:16 says "whoever believes on Him shall not perish." Whoever means whoever.

Charles Spurgeon proclaimed divine sovereignty yet he also preached man's responsibility, although he admitted that he didn't understand how they fit together.

Consider his exhortations to the sinner: "Believe in Jesus, and though you are now in slippery places your feet shall soon be set upon a rock of safety"; "Sinner fly to Christ"; "O sinner, humble yourself under the mighty hand of God..."

And he preached that it is the sinner's responsibility to trust in the Savior: "Trust Christ with your soul and He will save it. I know you will not do this unless the Holy Spirit constrains you, but this does not remove your responsibility."

The Arminian and Calvinist views are diametrically opposed to each other, yet believers on both sides point to a multitude of verses to back their theology. If you choose one view or the other, don't let your choice cut you off from others who may believe differently.

Is it possible that the two opposing truths can walk together? It is if all that is missing is some information for them to harmonize. The day will come when we will understand all things (see 1 Corinthians 13:12), and it is then that we will be glad that we didn't cause division in the Church, and "sow discord among brethren," something God hates (Proverbs 6:19).

Sadly, Church history has shown us that Christ-centered men of God have clashed over these issues (e.g., Wesley and Whitefield). More recently I have seen brethren make a theological stand and much to their dismay they were marked by their home church as troublemakers. Fine missionaries have been pulled from the field, pastors fired from the ministry, and churches have split because of this issue.

So, if you do think you have it worked out, be careful that you strive to keep unity among the brethren, and then focus on your God-given commission. Firefighters exist to fight fires, not to fight each other. When the firing squad stands in a circle, it makes the enemy happy.

Every moment that you and I spend arguing about theological interpretation is time we have lost forever that could have been spent in prayer for the unsaved or in seeking to save that which is lost.

I wouldn't be surprised if much of the contention for this issue isn't based on a supposed love of the truth, but is rooted in sinful pride.


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 16, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> That isn't accurate. Ray does not say they need to "repent of all sinning before coming to Jesus." Ray does call on people to repent, that is, turn from their sin and turn to Christ. He does not argue what you have suggested.
> 
> Here is an article from Ray's ministry on the topic of repentance. You'll notice that it does not agree with what you have said Ray teaches: https://www.livingwaters.com/how-to-preach-repentance/


Thanks, as I seem to have misunderstood his views regarding salvation!


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 16, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> You would agree that this picture in Ray's office helpfully defines "Down Under" to the people of the USA and the UK?  [More comments below]
> View attachment 6240
> 
> 
> ...


I see it supreme irony that my bethren who deny Calvinistic Sotierology are actually saved by that theology that many of them despise!


----------



## Dachaser (Aug 16, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> To suggest that Ray teaches that would be to violate the ninth commandment.


I am thankful that some of you are helping me to better understand what he holds and teaches, as do not want to bear false witness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Jager (Aug 16, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> You would agree that this picture in Ray's office helpfully defines "Down Under" to the people of the USA and the UK?  [More comments below]
> View attachment 6240
> 
> 
> ...



I really respect Ray for what he does, but the bolded is not helpful. We are not talking about tangential issues here. What we call "calvinism" (i.e. the sovereignty of God in Salvation) is part of the real, true, gospel. Thus, time spent defending "calvinism" is time spent defending the gospel, period.

Also, I don't think the highest purpose of each believer is to reach the lost. That is indeed very important, but evangelism itself can even be an idol. In fact, Arminianism, coupled with the idol of evangelism, is part of the reason the church in North America is in such a shambles to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 17, 2019)

De Jager said:


> I really respect Ray for what he does, but the bolded is not helpful. We are not talking about tangential issues here. What we call "calvinism" (i.e. the sovereignty of God in Salvation) is part of the real, true, gospel. Thus, time spent defending "calvinism" is time spent defending the gospel, period.


Agreed. Would he make the same argument on a debate over the deity of Christ? One of the reasons the great Athanasian Creed was formed was because error can be subtle - precise doctrine is important.


De Jager said:


> Also, I don't think the highest purpose of each believer is to reach the lost. That is indeed very important, but evangelism itself can even be an idol.


Agreed. The WLC Q1 gets the balance right "Man's chief and highest end is to glorify God, and fully to enjoy him forever."


----------

